

Nicest SOAP client/wrapper you've seen in a scripting language? - porker

I&#x27;m working with Salesforce&#x27;s PHP SDK at the moment, which frankly is horrible. So is Infusionsoft&#x27;s (though XMLRPC). Enough that I want to have a go at designing my own.<p>So, where do you recommend I look for inspiration? Does any language that isn&#x27;t C# or Java have a nice way of consuming and interacting with SOAP webservices?
======
dozzie
SOAP itself is not pretty, no wonder there are no pretty and simple SOAP
wrappers. All you can get is some automagic generators that nobody has a clue
how actually work.

